# can i feed my mice dog food? or even rat food?



## x.Laura.x

Right i've decided to change my mouse food (because my mice are getting so fat!) from wild bird seed, hamster food and xtravital mouse food to baileys best british oats (rolled) mixed flake (barley, pea maize etc.) wild bird seed and was wondering if i could put burns brown rice and fish dog food with it? Im feeding my rats on the shunamite diet at the moment and have all this dog food left over!

Or whether i can feed my mice 'the shunamite diet'?

It is...

50% mix of different rabbit foods (containing no alfalfa or hay pellets)
10% burns brown rice and fish dog food
10% uncooked pasta
30% mix of cereals that aren't high in sugar e.g ryvitas, oatibix, shredded wheat bitesize, plain rice cakes etc..

would this be ok to feed my mice? As it would be so much easier if i can feed my mice the same as i feed my rats.


----------



## moustress

I'm no expert on rattie nutrition, but I'm pretty sure they have different dietary needs than meeces. As far as the dog food goes, it's probably OK, but you need to check the contents label. At 10%, there would probably not be a problem in any case. I wouldn't feed my meeces that much breakfast cereal. I use the stuff, but only in very small quantities once a week or so. It's got too much salt to start with. Mousies need the fiber that many cereals lack. I use whole grains as the basis of my meeces diet (80%); I buy oats and wheat in big sacks from a feed mill, but some outlets sell it from bulk bins where you can scoop up smaller amounts. Meeces need high quality vegetable fats in their diet. Linseed and safflower seed are good examples of that. I'm not sure about the fish oils that would probably be the dog food you use


----------



## Lizzle

I feed my mice dog food along with other things as part of their diet. It's actually dog food made for older dogs (obviously still the dry kind!) and all of my mice except one are in great shape. One time long ago I fed my mice wild birdseed too, and they ballooned up pretty quickly. :shock: I say yes on the dog food, as long as it isn't the only thing you're feeding your meeses.


----------

